# follow up ? from Laura



## ymlaura (Feb 2, 2010)

ok, so I don't see my new endo until June 16th. I am scared to death she will be the same as the last.

I have new symptoms.............muscles aches in shoulders and arms.....sometime one arm sometimes both. Right now, pain in my lower left arm with numbness and tingling in my thumb and index finger. I had a massage today and she said I had knots in my shoulders and neck. My charlie horses are coming back although not as often as in the past. Also, not sure if this is related but everytime I eat I get a terrible taste in my mouth.

Anyone else have these kind of symptoms with hypo?

What exactly should I insist on when I see the new doc?


----------

